

Internet Encourages Delusions of Persecution, Schizophrenia - frisco
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/13/fashion/13psych.html

======
LPTS
I'm afraid they put this article up as part of a plot to persecute those of us
who really see what is going on. I think people are delusional when they don't
think the government researches mind control on civilians. All stopped when
MKULTRA ended, and the mind controllers all went into advertising? No those
same people kept doing the same jobs under different names.

Suppose the government was doing mind control research on civilians, and were
getting sloppy. Planting stories like this in the NYT would represent an
instantiation of a well established mind control technique to marginalize the
group you were experimenting at controlling. Associating them with other
mental illnesses in the general population, so as to induce associations when
reports from your failed experiments come out is textbook mind control. It's
the exact same technique your favorite store uses to market you your favorite
product.

Of course, it's also true that many people first feel powerless, then become
paranoid to disown responsibility for being a powerless loser. It's a fine
line. Personally, I think the idea that there is a many-one relationship
between mind control agents and controlled people is ridiculous. They don't
need to have many agents doing mind control on one person, because TV gives a
mechanism for few agents to control many people, with a higher degree of
precision and less resources. Yes, your reality is likely completely
programmed by institutionalized sociopathic personalities, euphimistically
called corporations ("no it isn't," the reader thought, sipping the mountain
dew), but it's narcissistic to think it takes many of them to control one of
you. It takes a few of them to control millions of you. I think the root of
this kind of paranoia is narcissism and ignorance about how easy mind control
and mass manipulation are.

